# Newbeee



## moedaman (Nov 10, 2010)

Well hell i am considering on leaving my wife because of some issues either i have or the issues she has or what we both have.. and these are Our constant struggle for a better life style.sex she says its great to her but folks it really sucks she so boring.. she is always putting my name on the volunteer list for her family Like helping people in her famly i do not like..Every fight we get into makes me feel i am always wrong and i struggle with her to get my point across..I have been in my marriage for four and a half years.. there are many other issues but will save it for another time.


----------

